
Living The Dream - nuclear_eclipse
http://blog.dislocatedday.com/living-the-dream-5
======
tdavis
As a matter of record, I don't think everything I write is really Hacker News
material, even if this does partially relate to startups.

That being said, I still thank my buddy John for submitting it without my
knowledge, and hope those who accidently read it enjoy themselves :)

~~~
raheemm
I want the dream. Thanks for writing this piece - its a great reminder.

------
joshu
Personally? I love working till I drop, sleeping till I'm done, and doing it
again. Usually it means going to full vampire mode, which was much, much
easier in NYC.

~~~
aditya
why easier in NYC? because of the 24/7 nature of the city or something else?

~~~
joshu
Yes. Silicon Valley is not particularly amenable to being up all night.

